# Compact, lightweight, DOUBLE bevel mitre saw?



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm looking for a compact mitre saw for doing small trim jobs. Today for example, I have to go install 38' of baseboard in a basement bedroom.

It's a bit much to hump my full size 12" into jobs like this sometimes - a small portable, even cordless one would be awesome.

However, we use 5 1/4" baseboard, so with a small saw all the mitres have to be cut laying flat. I'm not interested in spinning 14' lengths of material to get the opposing cuts done...

The only dual-bevel small mitre saw I can find is the Ridgid, and it isn't sold in Canada, at least not online. (There's no HD where I live.) DeWalt and Makita's offerings only bevel to 45° in one direction, and the Milwaukee is nearly as heavy as my 12" Makita.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MonsieurBon (Feb 4, 2016)

I cannot for the life of me recall the exact model number but I have a DeWalt DW7xx that is a 10" double bevel. I can carry it in one hand.

A friend left me her weird little trim saw that was even lighter. It looked kind of like a tile saw but with maybe a ~5" or ~6" blade. It kept the blade a fixed height above the deck and could adjust both blade and travel angle. It was in pretty awful condition so I ended up recycling it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Westward said:


> I'm looking for a compact mitre saw for doing small trim jobs. Today for example, I have to go install 38' of baseboard in a basement bedroom.
> 
> It's a bit much to hump my full size 12" into jobs like this sometimes - a small portable, even cordless one would be awesome.
> 
> ...


I use a 6½" battery saw and cope the baseboard.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

The Milwaukee Fuel miter saw is dual bevel and 45lbs.


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

There is a 7 1/4" Dewalt 20v saw that is 36 lbs. I've always eyed it but never pulled the trigger on buying it. Would love to know if its worth the price or not, because lugging the slider out for smaller projects does suck.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

DLynch0009 said:


> There is a 7 1/4" Dewalt 20v saw that is 36 lbs. I've always eyed it but never pulled the trigger on buying it. Would love to know if its worth the price or not, because lugging the slider out for smaller projects does suck.


That one's only single bevel though, OP was looking for double bevel


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

Philament said:


> That one's only single bevel though, OP was looking for double bevel


Didn't know that one was single bevel. That pretty much ex's it for me as well.


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Philament said:


> The Milwaukee Fuel miter saw is dual bevel and 45lbs.


Making it one of the lightest 10" saws in between the Hitachi and Kapex, plus the ability to cut 5 3/4" stock against the fence and it's cordless. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> Making it one of the lightest 10" saws in between the Hitachi and Kapex, plus the ability to cut 5 3/4" stock against the fence and it's cordless. Seems like a no brainer to me.


And you get two of the 9.0 batteries with it, all for $599. Wow!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My millers falls hand miter box. quick, quiet, easy to carry.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My millers falls hand miter box. quick, quiet, easy to carry.


How accurate are those? I don't usually cope. Or do you need to cope with those to get a good miter. Or how accurate for door casing?

I also hate lugging my heavy assed Bosch 12 inch for a room or two pieces of trim.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> How accurate are those? I don't usually cope. Or do you need to cope with those to get a good miter. Or how accurate for door casing?
> 
> I also hate lugging my heavy assed Bosch 12 inch for a room or two pieces of trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As accurate as I could ever need it to be. 

Works great for a room of base, or shoe, or a door, etc.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use a 6½" battery saw and cope the baseboard.


I'm not sure I could get a nice enough cut for an outside corner, though I've never tried... perhaps I will.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> As accurate as I could ever need it to be.
> 
> Works great for a room of base, or shoe, or a door, etc.


Manual mitre box... now THAT'S an idea. The last time I used one, I must have been a young boy messing with Dad's tools...

It wouldn't be a thing at all to make the cuts by hand for one simple room or a door or something.

:thumbup:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

when you said Ridged did you mean that 7 1/4" one .home depot hasn't shown it around here either .but i see a bunch on ebay .can you purchase from ebay .http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...saw.TRS0&_nkw=ridged+7+1/4"+mitersaw&_sacat=0 .it has cool all over it .
though maybe not what you need


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My millers falls hand miter box. quick, quiet, easy to carry.


You have any experience with any other decent miter boxes. Seen a few on Lee Valley's site. I get out on a lot of 1 or 2 door installs and it seems like making 4 cuts on a miter box is a nice option. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

You should cope.

I also have used a miter box for small jobs. I keep it in my truck.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

JFM constr said:


> when you said Ridged did you mean that 7 1/4" one .home depot hasn't shown it around here either .but i see a bunch on ebay .can you purchase from ebay .http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...saw.TRS0&_nkw=ridged+7+1/4"+mitersaw&_sacat=0 .it has cool all over it .
> though maybe not what you need


Looks like they have the cordless one, with a battery for $199. Reviews are all over the place though.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...-Kit-R48607K/206825433?keyword=ridgid+7+miter


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

Warren said:


> Looks like they have the cordless one, with a battery for $199. Reviews are all over the place though.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...-Kit-R48607K/206825433?keyword=ridgid+7+miter


That's the one I was referring to, but again HD in Canada doesn't list it online, and the nearest store is 450KM away.

I'll check the next time I'm in the city, but in the mean time I'm going to see if I can make trim-grade cuts with a cordless circ saw, just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

builditguy said:


> You should cope.
> 
> I also have used a miter box for small jobs. I keep it in my truck.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


99.99% of this work is with MDF trim. I've coped it a few times, but getting those small profile details without breaking the points off is sometimes an exercise in frustration.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

you could get an old fashioned miter box but that ridged thing is so cool .i was seriously considering picking it up for prefinished flooring .
question -can you contact your home depot by phone and get it shipped .get them to order it .
anyhow lots of cool choices out there .good luck


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

ive got the cordless dewalt 7 1/4 miter saw and love it. super light and easy to carry around. runs quite a while on the supplied battery and forever on a flexvolt batt.

as for the comments about not wanting to flip the long pieces of trim around to get the opposing cut you don't have to.. just move the saw to the other end of the trim.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Westward said:


> 99.99% of this work is with MDF trim. I've coped it a few times, but getting those small profile details without breaking the points off is sometimes an exercise in frustration.


Thought I should clarify a little. I do keep a miter box in my truck and I do use it for small jobs. But, I wouldn't even try it on 5" base.

Didn't want you to think I was endorsing it for 5" base.

For your baseboard, I know what you are talking about with the points breaking off. I pretty much always use an overlapping cope. Takes care of the problem. I don't think it takes any longer. I'm so used to it, I cut it with my utility knife right after I nail it off. Then when I cope I just know where to end my cut. 

Here's a link:
http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2014/02/21/installing-baseboard/

Scroll down to #3 under Installing Baseboard.
The tracing is what I don't do. Just eyeball it.

I don't have a recommendation for a miter saw. I'm going to get the DeWalt cordless for my next one. We use the DeWalt battery platform. It doesn't meet your double bevel requirement though.

I have used a cordless skill saw and my speed square. I think it can be done, but it's not for me.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

builditguy said:


> Thought I should clarify a little. I do keep a miter box in my truck and I do use it for small jobs. But, I wouldn't even try it on 5" base.
> 
> Didn't want you to think I was endorsing it for 5" base.
> 
> ...


Thanks; I've never seen a cope done like that before. I'll try that method.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Westward said:


> I'm not sure I could get a nice enough cut for an outside corner, though I've never tried... perhaps I will.


 I guide the cut with a speed square and it's paint grade. You can do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## iseebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Just buy a single bevel Dewalt 10" nom sliding saw. You can stand up your base which I personally prefer. It cuts up to 6" vertically . I owned a 12" double bevel Dewalt non slider and I could carry it pretty easy but to save on weight get the 10". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

JFM constr said:


> when you said Ridged did you mean that 7 1/4" one .home depot hasn't shown it around here either .but i see a bunch on ebay .can you purchase from ebay .http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...saw.TRS0&_nkw=ridged+7+1/4"+mitersaw&_sacat=0 .it has cool all over it .
> though maybe not what you need


More are inbound, I just saw a few more at my local HD- previously never showed up, and still at 199. 

It is advertised as the only dual bevel slider 7 1/4 cordless


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

iseebird said:


> Just buy a single bevel Dewalt 10" nom sliding saw. You can stand up your base which I personally prefer. It cuts up to 6" vertically . I owned a 12" double bevel Dewalt non slider and I could carry it pretty easy but to save on weight get the 10".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same saw and love it. I got tired of lugging the 12" slider around. I now only use the slider if I'm set up on a Job for a long time or have to cut shelving. Base is cut vertical, the saw is light, and I bought an extra set of brackets to use it on the same saw stand as my 12".


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

iseebird said:


> Just buy a single bevel Dewalt 10" nom sliding saw. You can stand up your base which I personally prefer. It cuts up to 6" vertically . I owned a 12" double bevel Dewalt non slider and I could carry it pretty easy but to save on weight get the 10".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DeWalt lists the vertical capacity of base against fence as 3 1/2"...


----------

